# HP Pavilion dv2000 BIOS



## Red Tail Hawk (Mar 3, 2011)

I have a HP Pavilion dv2000 laptop which has a corrupt BIOS. The previous did not have the BIOS password protected. He said the laptop was infected by a virus that inadvertently password protected the BIOS. During the past several months I have tried every method/program I have been able to locate on the internet to no avail. I've tried "Kill BIOS, "Kill CMOS" "Kill/Delete BIOS Password", etc. After three attempts with a different password each time a message is shown "System Disabled (03737). I have tried replacing/updating the BIOS. Can anyone provide assistance?

I'm retired and as a hobbie I completely reburish throw-away computers and donate/give them to the handicap and the less fortunate.

Thank you,

Red Tail Hawk


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

It is against the forum rules to assist with bypassing passwords.

*TSF Rules*


----------

